# Delilah takes WB again



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How lovely! Delilah is on A ROLL! Way to go. You must be proud!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just love it when [good] history repeats itself!* Congratulations* to Delilah and you on another fantastic and well-deserved win! (It's such a cool "bonus" of being on PF to get to share in this kind of excitement!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You bet we're keeping count!! I'm so very excited for you! What a wonderful thing for the judge to say to your handler. Wouldn't it be wonderful if they all were like that? Congratulations, Carol!
_


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Awesome!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fantastic news to hear ! Well done, wow, 9 bitches and only 2 pts ? Is that fairly high in general ? Do most states give more for that amount ?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Woooooott!!!! Halfway there! Congrats!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

_*Zippity doo dah YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH !!!!!!
*_


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

YEah for Helen!!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Wooohoooo!! Miss Delilah is on a roll!! And how nice to win under a breeder judge! Big congratulations to you all!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great habit to be getting into! Keep it up. Congratulations!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

VERY NICE!

Putting that name on the "will put up color list" :congrats:

Who is handling her for you? (if you don't mind saying) Are you ringsiding with her?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually, Mrs. James has a reputation for putting up Black. Yes I am ringsiding her. She is beautifully handled by Laurel Berg.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Huge Congratulations!!! Delilah's on a roll! Are you dreaming about taking all that coat off?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Huge Congratulations!!! Delilah's on a roll! Are you dreaming about taking all that coat off?


You can't even imagine! Laurel said this weekend that I should keep her in coat and let her clear through and then Special her in her fully cleared color so that everyone could see it. I said..... uh no. As soon as she finishes, I'm pulling out the clippers.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol:

Congratulations on her win !


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! I've heard many nice things about Delilah and know for certain that one judge here could not stop raving about her. I wish you continued success!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats to you both! You certainly must be proud!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

cbrand said:


> You can't even imagine! Laurel said this weekend that I should keep her in coat and let her clear through and then Special her in her fully cleared color so that everyone could see it. I said..... uh no. As soon as she finishes, I'm pulling out the clippers.


Oooh, she'll look SO stunning in a pet trim in a nice cleared colour!! Will you keep much hair or just short all over? As much as I love the continental trim, I have far more fun doing styley 'pet' trims! lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Hummmm...... what to do when she finishes. That is a good question. I'm tempted right now to just take a #40 blade and shave her all over into a Brazilian Miami.  With the cold weather coming, though, that would not be practical.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> As much as I love the continental trim, I have far more fun doing styley 'pet' trims! lol


FD, I think you should come over here and do a grooming tour. You could stay with various Forumites, we could show you around, and you could do fabulous makeovers of our poos.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Hummmm...... what to do when she finishes. That is a good question. I'm tempted right now to just take a #40 blade and shave her all over into a Brazilian Miami.  With the cold weather coming, though, that would not be practical.


tee hee. she said brazilian!

i just took poof down to a 3/8 all over and i am enjoying the fact i don't have to brush anything but her tk and tail right now. you could take her jacket way down like that and let her hind end start growing in to catch up. 

i startd to worry about winter temps too, then realized that temperance's hair is as long as my labs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats you guys are on a roll !


----------

